# TESLA va a QUEBRAR



## anonimo123 (26 Oct 2022)

Basura de empresa vendehumos basada en el ponzi de los coches a pilas. Tesla es BTC 2.0 y se irá al guano con este. Eloncio Musk Mateos se dedicará a vender aspiradoras tras este fiasco.


----------



## moromierda (26 Oct 2022)

Alá vál bar dejo mahoma: toudos moritos tenen qui cumpriar mirsídes, amego.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Oct 2022)

A Tesla, amazon, etc. les han metido papeles de la nada a porrillo. Son estrategias. Con pólvora de rey tira cualquiera.

Cómo idea negocio, juguetes de lujo.
Ni calentamiento huevil, otro cuento, ni pollas en vinagre. 
Su destino es irse a cero cuando les interese.
La energía no se imprime.
Cuando llegue su momento, los chiringuitos montados gracias al timo dólar y resto de fiat, tendrán que recoger bártulos y echar la culpa a otros, pero desde el principio está muy claro lo que son.
.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Despotricador (30 Oct 2022)

No mientras Tío Sam siga apuntalando.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (30 Oct 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> A Tesla, amazon, etc. les han metido papeles de la nada a porrillo. Son estrategias. Con pólvora de rey tira cualquiera.
> 
> Cómo idea negocio, juguetes de lujo.
> Ni calentamiento huevil, otro cuento, ni pollas en vinagre.
> ...



Igualito es Tesla que Amazon, sí... 

Y cuándo dices que va a llegar "su momento"? Ya que veo que controlas de eventos futuros y eso.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (30 Oct 2022)

Mal van los que piensan que Tesla es sólo un coche a pilas...









AI | Tesla Spain


Solicite el puesto ahora para trabajar en Inteligencia artificial y Piloto automático de Tesla y unirse a nuestra misión para acelerar la transición del mundo hacia la energía sostenible. 




www.tesla.com





Lo que alguna gente omite es por lo que realmente otros le dan valor


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (30 Oct 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> Basura de empresa vendehumos basada en el ponzi de los coches a pilas. Tesla es BTC 2.0 y se irá al guano con este. Eloncio Musk Mateos se dedicará a vender aspiradoras tras este fiasco.



YA CORRERÁS DETRÁS DE ELLAS EL AÑO QUE VIENE CUANDO ESTÉN A 600$


----------



## MadMack (30 Oct 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Mal van los que piensan que Tesla es sólo un coche a pilas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente en eso otras compañías "aburridas" le llevan bastante ventaja. La gran diferencia es que sacaran un producto acabado y que seguramente arrase el mercado. 
No necesitan hacer ruido una y otra vez vendiendo "valor". Tito Elon lleva prometiendo cosas que curiosamente nunca llegan. 

Tesla tiene una capitalización desmesurada que escapa de toda lógica, la compañía no vale ni de lejos eso. Pero bueno también tienes el btc que su valor real es cero, pero un montón de individuos se han puesto de acuerdo para darle valor. Todo petara.


----------



## Tagghino (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## K-KABOOM (30 Oct 2022)

Leí el otro día que las start ups de entrega inmediata han perdido más de 11.500 millones de €€€ y no ha pasado nada...


----------



## anonimo123 (30 Oct 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1245755


----------



## Charbonnier (30 Oct 2022)

Tesla es uno de los pilares en los que se sostiene el cambio climático.
Si cae Tesla cae el cuento climático.
Por eso ahora no va a caer. No es el momento.


----------



## carvil (31 Oct 2022)

Fue la inversión de la década 




Salu2


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (31 Oct 2022)

MadMack dijo:


> Precisamente en eso otras compañías "aburridas" le llevan bastante ventaja. La gran diferencia es que sacaran un producto acabado y que seguramente arrase el mercado.
> No necesitan hacer ruido una y otra vez vendiendo "valor". Tito Elon lleva prometiendo cosas que curiosamente nunca llegan.
> 
> Tesla tiene una capitalización desmesurada que escapa de toda lógica, la compañía no vale ni de lejos eso. Pero bueno también tienes el btc que su valor real es cero, pero un montón de individuos se han puesto de acuerdo para darle valor. Todo petara.



¿Quién le lleva ventaja "bastante" ventaja en AI a Tesla?


----------



## lucky starr (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## xulera (31 Oct 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Alá vál bar dejo mahoma: toudos moritos tenen qui cumpriar mirsídes, amego.



Gran video moromierda nunca falla en estos hilos, gracias.

Muy bueno, motor Mercedes, muy bueno de puta madre.


----------



## Mateo del Cerro (31 Oct 2022)

Pues como esta la gasolina y que el cibertruck es la mejor del mercado que va a haber y que me voy a comprar habia pensado en meter todo el dinero o casi todo awui y en amazon que tiene mubuen servicio


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Oct 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Leí el otro día que las start ups de entrega inmediata han perdido más de 11.500 millones de €€€ y no ha pasado nada...



Esa si que va a ser una burbuja divertidísima. Dios pille confesados a:
- Los Ryders.
- Los de la "micromobilidad" (bicicletas, patines, etc...)
- Los del sharing.

En el momento en el que entiendan que ni es económico ni es ecológico ya verás, ya...


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (31 Oct 2022)

Mateo del Cerro dijo:


> Pues como esta la gasolina y que el cibertruck es la mejor del mercado que va a haber y que me voy a comprar habia pensado en meter todo el dinero o casi todo awui y en amazon que tiene mubuen servicio



EL CIBERTRUCK ES LA HOSTIA DE FEO


----------



## mirym94 (31 Oct 2022)

Dos veranos les quedan a los coches de juguete ni vieron la luz en el pasado ni ahora.


----------



## MadMack (31 Oct 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> ¿Quién le lleva ventaja "bastante" ventaja en AI a Tesla?



Honda sin ir más lejos. Los alemanes se sabe que también.

La gran diferencia entre todos los constructores y tesla, es que los primeros llevan sus avances completamente en secreto. Es la diferencia entre tener algo que quieres proteger y vender humo. 

El principal negocio de tesla es vender ideas y que mucha gente cegada por la codicia meta su dinero. 
Los "coches" que fabrica tienen la peor calidad del mercado. La gente que ha comprado un tesla no repite, excepto los fanboys. Y es que tesla ha sido experta en en eso, en hacer fanboys. 

Fabricar coches es una carrera de fondo.


----------



## nyyrikki (31 Oct 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> ¿Quién le lleva ventaja "bastante" ventaja en AI a Tesla?



Tesla habla mucho de AI, porque es un termino molon. Lo que importa es a que nivel tienen su sistema de conduccion autonoma





__





Mercedes obtiene la homologación del nivel 3 de conducción autónoma | Estrategia de Movilidad Segura, Sostenible y Conectada 2030


A lo largo del primer semestre de 2022 se podrá empezar a conducir legalmente en modo condicionalmente automatizado, Nivel 3 de automatización, vehículos de Mercedes-Benz por autopistas alemanas. Siempre a velocidades máximas de 60 km/h, bajo condiciones de tráfico intenso y solamente en 13.191...




esmovilidad.mitma.es





" Siempre a *velocidades máximas de 60 km/h*, bajo condiciones de *tráfico intenso* y solamente en *13.191 kilómetros* de autopistas (_Autobahn_) habilitados para ello. "

Se que a los Tesla-fans les parece poco, pero hay una diferencia fundamental: se aclara el nivel de responsabilidad del conductor en caso de accidente. Si se demuestra que no ha hecho nada erroneo (y la unica posibilidad de hacer algo erroneo es no tomar el control del coche si el piloto automatico te lo exige), pagara los costes el fabricante. Para ofrecer eso hay que estar muy seguro de que funciona.

Puedes conectarlo (si te lo permite el coche, dado que el coche decide si se dan las condiciones adecuadas) y puedes ponerte a leer el periodico. Sin problemas, sin preocuparte porque te pongan una multa. Simplemente tienes que poder retomar el control del coche en 10 segundos en caso de que el piloto automatico lo requiera.

Para 2023 se esperea que tanto mercedes como bmw ofrezcan nivel 3 hasta a 130km/h (por ahora solo en Autobahn)

"Tesla se encuentra todavía en un nivel 2 de 5 de los posibles niveles de automatización de vehículos que existen actualmente. La diferencia entre el nivel 2, en el que se encuentra Tesla, y el 3, de Mercedes-Benz, radica en que en el nivel 2 el coche es semiautónomo, pero el conductor siempre debe estar pendiente, mientras que en el nivel 3 el coche ya toma decisiones por sí mismo. "


----------



## nyyrikki (31 Oct 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> ¿Quién le lleva ventaja "bastante" ventaja en AI a Tesla?



por cierto, Inteligencia para mi es otra cosa distinta a lo que tiene Tesla.

Si no me equivoco Tesla entrena su IA con unos 3,5 millones de millas de informacion visual . Cualquier conductor que necesite 3,5 millones de millas para conducir minimamente bien, se podria calificar de tonto de remate. Normalmente unos cuantos miles de km bastan para conducir estupendamente si estas atento a la carretera y respetas las normas de trafico.....

Para mi esa es la mejor prueba de que lo que tienen (y lo que tienen muuuchas otras empresas, no me limito a Tesla) no es inteligencia, pero hoy en dia hay que usar determinados terminos para venderse bien ......


Pero ojo, yo no veo claro que vaya a quebrar. Acabara siendo posiblemente un fabricante mas , que ya es merito teniendo en cuenta que nacieron no hace ni dos decadas


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (31 Oct 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Leí el otro día que las start ups de entrega inmediata han perdido más de 11.500 millones de €€€ y no ha pasado nada...



Ahora sobran programadores a cascoporro.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (31 Oct 2022)

nyyrikki dijo:


> " Siempre a *velocidades máximas de 60 km/h*, bajo condiciones de *tráfico intenso* y solamente en *13.191 kilómetros* de autopistas (_Autobahn_) habilitados para ello. "



Ay que me *LOL*.
Maximo 60 por la _Autobahn._

Antes me subo de copiloto a un coche de rally que a un coche a 60 km/h por la autobhan. 

Gran demostracion de superioridad tecnologica; mucha gente hara uso de esta magnifica "feature".


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (31 Oct 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> Basura de empresa vendehumos basada en el ponzi de los coches a pilas. Tesla es BTC 2.0 y se irá al guano con este. Eloncio Musk Mateos se dedicará a vender aspiradoras tras este fiasco.



Si se da el caso, nada como tener información privilegiada como el tito Musk. Unos apalancamientos a futuros apostando a la baja e igual saca más de lo que vale su emporio. "Es el sistema amigos"


----------



## MadMack (31 Oct 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Ay que me *LOL*.
> Maximo 60 por la _Autobahn._
> 
> Antes me subo de copiloto a un coche de rally que a un coche a 60 km/h por la autobhan.
> ...



Te podrá parecer poco pero ya es mucho más que lo que tiene tesla. Los únicos que tienen conducción autónoma nivel 3 son Mercedes y Honda. Según Elon ellos deberían tenerla hace 5 años por lo menos. Y ni con todas las ayudas del gobierno de usa lo han conseguido. 

Los 60km/h no son un capricho, la regulación de la ONU sobre Sistemas Automáticos de Mantenimiento de Carril establece un máximo de 60 km/h


----------



## crucificado_telecos (31 Oct 2022)

MadMack dijo:


> Te podrá parecer poco pero ya es mucho más que lo que tiene tesla. Los únicos que tienen conducción autónoma nivel 3 son Mercedes y Honda. Según Elon ellos deberían tenerla hace 5 años por lo menos. Y ni con todas las ayudas del gobierno de usa lo han conseguido.
> 
> Los 60km/h no son un capricho, la regulación de la ONU sobre Sistemas Automáticos de Mantenimiento de Carril establece un máximo de 60 km/h



Mientras tanto, los que sabemos de programacion y no le buscamos tres pies al gato miramos la realidad del sector, y la realidad es la siguiente:
- Estan todos muy lejos (incluido Tesla) de la conduccion autonoma real, que es un problema extremadamente jodido.
- Tesla esta por delante, tanto en tecnologia como en inversion. No es conjetura, se ve tanto en terminos tecnicos como practicos.

No tengo nada claro que Tesla (ni nadie) vayan a conseguir la conduccion autonoma; tampoco pienso que eso sea un problema para el futuro de Tesla. Si fallan la inversion sera dinero perdido, pero ahora mismo Tesla es una de las empresa de automoviles grandes con menos deuda.


----------



## Cicciolino (31 Oct 2022)

Las quiebras son los padres.


----------



## nyyrikki (31 Oct 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Ay que me *LOL*.
> Maximo 60 por la _Autobahn._
> 
> Antes me subo de copiloto a un coche de rally que a un coche a 60 km/h por la autobhan.
> ...



si mi coche pudiese conducir por si mismo hasta 100 km/h por la Autobahn, ya tendria entre un 25% y un 33% de tiempo cubierto por el piloto automatico. Os pensais que la Autobahn es una autopista sin limite de velocidad, pero aparte de haber limite durante muchos kms, el trafico no te permite circular mas rapido. Es triste pero es la realidad. La conduccion autonoma aqui es interesante desgraciadamente por el elevadisimo numero de kms que circulas en stop-and-go (y lo pesado que se hace). 
Un ejemplo: cuando voy a Espanha en coche, la velocidad media mas baja la tengo por la Autobahn, la mas alta la tengo por Francia
Otro ejemplo: este anho he hecho dos veces Hamburgo-Stuttgart. Volver el domingo de noche, con poco trafico, son 5:30 horas, para lo cual tienes que ir, donde no hay limite a entre 180-210km/h para poder compensar los tramos con limite y sobre todo, con obras (muchas veces innecesarias y casi siempre innecesariamente lentas) . Al final tienes una media de 125km/h

Lo del piloto automatico donde yo me subo a un coche sin volante y me siento atras a ver una peli no lo veo, soy casi igual de esceptico que con la llama "inteligencia artificial"

Respecto a lo ofrecido por Mercedes (y BMW / Audi, si no me equivoco), puedes LOLearte lo que quieras, Tesla aun no lo ofrece (supongo que no les interesa porque les llega con ofrecer su sistema en los USA). Los 130km/h llegaran pronto (ya lo puse arriba). Mas no creo que quieran hacerlo nunca porque por unos cuantos kms en un pais donde tarde o temprano introduciran el limite oficialmente, no compensa invertir y supongo que intentaran adaptarlo al resto de Europa.


----------



## nyyrikki (31 Oct 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> No tengo nada claro que Tesla (ni nadie) vayan a conseguir la conduccion autonoma; tampoco pienso que eso sea un problema para el futuro de Tesla. Si fallan la inversion sera dinero perdido, pero ahora mismo Tesla es una de las empresa de automoviles grandes con menos deuda.




yo creo que donde ira la inversion sera en la conduccion (semi)Autonoma de vehiculos pesados de larga distancia. Eso si cambiaria mucho, aunque supongo que sera semiautonoma, con una especie "gamer" tomando el control de varios camiones durante los ultimos kms hasta el centro de logistica,..... tienes un "piloto de camion-dron" pudiendo manejar varios camiones (no a la vez, logicamente) y te ahorras unos cuantos conductores que son, aparte del combustible, los que cuestan dinero. No se cuantos camiones podria manejar cada "conductor a distancia", pero si no me equivoco es por donde van los tiros...... no se como es de lejano ese posible futuro , pero parece factible
Si se pierde la conexion o si hay pocos "conductores a distancia" y tienen que esperar a que uno quede libre, el camion tendria que hacer una parada de emergencia en el arcen y esperaria su turno. 

Camiones que cruzan el pais de noche, sin dormir, sin parar, sin ocupar aparcamientos, sin molestar al resto del trafico..... Un camionero de larga distancia en USA cuesta unos 80k anuales


----------



## crucificado_telecos (31 Oct 2022)

nyyrikki dijo:


> si mi coche pudiese conducir por si mismo hasta 100 km/h por la Autobahn, ya tendria entre un 25% y un 33% de tiempo cubierto por el piloto automatico. Os pensais que la Autobahn es una autopista sin limite de velocidad, pero aparte de haber limite durante muchos kms, el trafico no te permite circular mas rapido.



100 km/h es una cosa, y 60 km/h otra. A 60 km/h en la autobahn no te puedes ni incorporar. De hecho, lo bueno de la autobahn son esos carriles de incorporacion largos y con salida, para que si no tienes huevos de entrar porque van todos follados hasta por el carril de la derecha, no te tengas que quedar parado.



> Respecto a lo ofrecido por Mercedes (y BMW / Audi, si no me equivoco), puedes LOLearte lo que quieras, Tesla aun no lo ofrece (supongo que no les interesa porque les llega con ofrecer su sistema en los USA). Los 130km/h llegaran pronto (ya lo puse arriba). Mas no creo que quieran hacerlo nunca porque por unos cuantos kms en un pais donde tarde o temprano introduciran el limite oficialmente, no compensa invertir y supongo que intentaran adaptarlo al resto de Europa.



Yo juzgo la conduccion de los sistemas autonomos por los videos que postea la gente que los prueba y por las descripciones tecnicas que van apareciendo. Y los Mercedes no pueden ni soñar con hacer lo que hace la beta del FSD desde hace casi dos años...

Tesla Full Self-Driving Beta Compared To Mercedes Drive Pilot


----------



## crucificado_telecos (31 Oct 2022)

nyyrikki dijo:


> yo creo que donde ira la inversion sera en la conduccion (semi)Autonoma de vehiculos pesados de larga distancia. Eso si cambiaria mucho, aunque supongo que sera semiautonoma, con una especie "gamer" tomando el control de varios camiones durante los ultimos kms hasta el centro de logistica,.....



Es cierto que ahi se ven mas fuerzas combinadas empujando para la legalizacion de los sitemas autonomos, se ven mas lobbies en marcha...
Pero de nuevo sigo pensando que Tesla va por delante. Son los que mas han invertido en vision artificial; los demas van colgando de un sistema lidar que deja de funcionar en cuanto hay niebla o llueve.


----------



## Masateo (31 Oct 2022)

Tesla parece humo pero, el vídeo que yo he visto de una señorita cabalgando a un caballero que solo tenía que tocar el volante de vez en cuando para que el coche no se parase, entre sobado de teta y teta, era de un Tesla.


----------



## estupeharto (31 Oct 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Igualito es Tesla que Amazon, sí...
> 
> Y cuándo dices que va a llegar "su momento"? Ya que veo que controlas de eventos futuros y eso.



No digo que sean iguales, digo que los han inflado con papeles de la nada. Para que se hagan grandes y eliminen competencia y ellos sabrán que tejemanejes más.
Pero, y es mi opinión, Tesla no vale lo que "vale". Y el coche eléctrico es un juguete bonito pero que no puede sustituir al coche térmico. Cuestión de poder energético. La electricidad hay que generarla primero. Se necesitarían recursos ingentes (entre ellos petróleo también) para ni siquiera acercarse a lo que mueve el petróleo.
Si no es sustituto, si no va a poder retornar la millonaria inversión, qué futuro le espera!?

Me da igual el momento porque no se trata de eso, sino de qué sucederá. El cuándo se irá viendo. Nadie tiene la bola. Yo tampoco especulo con eso, no es algo que me preocupe.
Pero sí pienso que el bombo que le han dado es un engaño. Ya se irá viendo.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (1 Nov 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> No digo que sean iguales, digo que los han inflado con papeles de la nada. Para que se hagan grandes y eliminen competencia y ellos sabrán que tejemanejes más.
> Pero, y es mi opinión, Tesla no vale lo que "vale". Y el coche eléctrico es un juguete bonito pero que no puede sustituir al coche térmico. Cuestión de poder energético. La electricidad hay que generarla primero. Se necesitarían recursos ingentes (entre ellos petróleo también) para ni siquiera acercarse a lo que mueve el petróleo.
> Si no es sustituto, si no va a poder retornar la millonaria inversión, qué futuro le espera!?
> 
> ...



Eso ya me parece más razonable. Yo también opino que Tesla está inflada por el los "inversores" zoomers y la impresora, pero como no sé cuando va a irse al guano no me atrevo a abrir un corto y comerme psoibles años de irracionalidad del mercado. Por no hablar de que puedo estar equivocado y que Tesla sea el futuro.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Nov 2022)

Supongo que tiene bastante que ver la estrategia de disminuir población y consumo en vista de recursos menguantes.
Dirigir a la población hacia "un comportamiento solidario" con los demás, echándole la culpa del "calentamiento" de los webs. Intentando convencer de que la culpa es de la población e intentando de esa forma ir casando las piezas del puzzle.

El coche eléctrico es otra pieza más y Tesla, al menos inicialmemte, parece que ha sido el Mesías elegido para guiar al rebaño de forma más creíble y dócil.

Ya todo el mundo está soñando y no piensa en un engaño.
Pero, si las repentinitis lo permiten, tal vez acabe viendo la realidad.
Y ya se verá cómo pretenden encajar la pieza de "no tendrás coche y serás feliz". Auguro que no será tan sencillo como lo fue llevar a cabo que todo el mundo se pusiera un trapo en la boca.


----------



## MadMack (1 Nov 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Mientras tanto, los que sabemos de programacion y no le buscamos tres pies al gato miramos la realidad del sector, y la realidad es la siguiente:
> - Estan todos muy lejos (incluido Tesla) de la conduccion autonoma real, que es un problema extremadamente jodido.
> - Tesla esta por delante, tanto en tecnologia como en inversion. No es conjetura, se ve tanto en terminos tecnicos como practicos.
> 
> No tengo nada claro que Tesla (ni nadie) vayan a conseguir la conduccion autonoma; tampoco pienso que eso sea un problema para el futuro de Tesla. Si fallan la inversion sera dinero perdido, pero ahora mismo Tesla es una de las empresa de automoviles grandes con menos deuda.



Tócate los cojones que estoy debatiendo con un ejperto. Ahora resulta que un programador sabe también del sector de la automoción.

Atiende pica código, la conducción autónoma real es algo QUE YA EXISTE. Hay muchos vehículos con millones de kilómetros acumulados sin intervención del conductor. No solo coches, los camiones empezaron antes. En los camiones se suele probar casi todos los avances que terminan llegando a los, coches y no al revés. Hay mucho más interés por el camión autónomo que por el coche autónomo.
Eso si todavía queda bastante para que sea algo que se pueda vender al publico general.

El hardware de tesla para la conducción autónoma es lamentable en comparación con la competencia, pero es que lo va a ser aún más.
Ni siquiera ha incorporado un lidar, pero es que en el futuro solo se va apoyar por cámaras. Va ser gracioso ver que pasa una noche con neblina o cuando te deslumbre el sol.

Tesla se adelantó en motores eléctricos, pero otras marcas como Mercedes llevan mucha, pero mucha ventaja en todo lo que tiene que ver con sensores. Ahora es obligatoria la frenada de emergencia automática, entre otras muchas cosas, en los coches nuevos. En los camiones todo eso lleva siendo obligatorio desde la euro6.

Mercedes por ejemplo, usa sus millones de camiones y autobuses para recopilar datos. Cualquier accidente o una simple situación dudosa quedan registrados y se envían los datos telemáticamente para su análisis. Te recuerdo que la euro 6 en vehículos industriales lleva desde 2014, todos estos vehículos llevan cámaras y sensores de radar como mínimo. Compara esto con cuatro pijos con sus coches a ver quién tiene mejor base de datos.

Mercedes siendo pionera en esto sabe muy bien que no se puede precipitar y repetir cagadas del pasado.

Tesla no tiene nivel 3 y está lejos, por algo será. Apostarlo todo al software y eliminar sensores va ser una cagada si o si. Pero como sus fanboys le perdonan todo y el ahorro va ser considerable pues tiran por esta vía

Puede que a ti no te preocupe si tesla consigue la condición autónoma, pero es que precisamente aquí han dicho que ese es su futuro y su valor, y es a lo que yo he respondido.

Tesla un gran fabricante de coches JAJAJAJA vuelve a tocarte los cojones. Esta en la cola tanto por unidades fabricadas (y eso que ha doblado de un año para otro) como por ingresos.

Y como va tener una gran deuda si hay miles de insensatos metiendo dinero en ella. Si hiciésemos caso a su valor en bolsa tiene mucho mas dinero que todas las marcas de coches juntas. Ese valor puede desaparecer de un día para otro.

Su valor real está muy por debajo de lo que puede ser una Toyota, Volkswagen o Stellantis


Anda sigue pulsando teclas antes de que te quite el trabajo una IA.


----------



## geral (1 Nov 2022)

Tesla es Elon Musk.
Elon Musk pierde popularidad a pasos agigantados.

El coche eléctrico depende muchísimo de las políticas públicas de lucha contra el cambio climático, y esas políticas en EEUU las empuja el partido demócrata que cada vez le desprecia más. Jimmy Kimel, uno de los peridistas más prestigiosos de EEUU, le acaba de llamar "Pedazo de mierda" y cuando tanta gente se anima a lincharle, algo pasa,... y llevar un Tesla a lo mejor pasa de ser un símbolo de lucha contra la contaminación de las élites de California a ser algo vergonzante que te sitúe políticamente entre los negacionistas de derechas.

Yo entré y salí rápido haciendo un -5%, pero no pienso volver a entrar.


----------



## MadMack (1 Nov 2022)

geral dijo:


> Tesla es Elon Musk.
> Elon Musk pierde popularidad a pasos agigantados.
> 
> El coche eléctrico depende muchísimo de las políticas públicas de lucha contra el cambio climático, y esas políticas en EEUU las empuja el partido demócrata que cada vez le desprecia más. Jimmy Kimel, uno de los peridistas más prestigiosos de EEUU, le acaba de llamar "Pedazo de mierda" y cuando tanta gente se anima a lincharle, algo pasa,... y llevar un Tesla a lo mejor pasa de ser un símbolo de lucha contra la contaminación de las élites de California a ser algo vergonzante que te sitúe políticamente entre los negacionistas de derechas.
> ...



Jimmy Kimel no es periodista y mucho menos prestigioso. Es como si hubieras dicho lo mismo de buenafuente. 

Jimmy es otra marioneta más de los demócratas, y lógicamente Elon no les cae bien.


----------



## geral (1 Nov 2022)

MadMack dijo:


> Jimmy Kimel no es periodista y mucho menos prestigioso. Es como si hubieras dicho lo mismo de buenafuente.
> 
> Jimmy es otra marioneta más de los demócratas, y lógicamente Elon no les cae bien.



Pues pon el ejemplo de Buenafuente, prestigioso para mucha gente, especialmente para aquellos que compran tu producto, que dice de tí que eres una mierda. Elon Musk no deja de pegarse tiros en el pie.


----------



## MadMack (1 Nov 2022)

geral dijo:


> Pues pon el ejemplo de Buenafuente, prestigioso para mucha gente, especialmente para aquellos que compran tu producto, que dice de tí que eres una mierda. Elon Musk no deja de pegarse tiros en el pie.



Buenafuente es un cómico, igual que Jimmy.

Prestigioso como que? Como periodista?

Elon se ha pasado al lado republicano, por eso no hay que hacer caso de lo que digan los demócratas, ya que van por el.

Y ojo que a mí Elon no me cae ni medio bien, es un payaso de cuidado. La gente lo tiene como un genio y solo es un niño pijo jugando.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (1 Nov 2022)

MadMack dijo:


> Tócate los cojones que estoy debatiendo con un ejperto. Ahora resulta que un programador sabe también del sector de la automoción.
> 
> Atiende pica código, la conducción autónoma real es algo QUE YA EXISTE. Hay muchos vehículos con millones de kilómetros acumulados sin intervención del conductor. No solo coches, los camiones empezaron antes. En los camiones se suele probar casi todos los avances que terminan llegando a los, coches y no al revés. Hay mucho más interés por el camión autónomo que por el coche autónomo.
> Eso si todavía queda bastante para que sea algo que se pueda vender al publico general.



Te refieres a Waymo y los demas sistemas geofenced que requieren mapas de alta resolucion y se paran a la minima que encuentran algo raro? LOL. Me estas comparando eso con el FSD de Tesla?
Si claro, el tren de la bruja tambien es un sistema autonomo, dentro de sus limitaciones.

Aqui tienes a un tio comparando Waymo y el Tesla FSD. El Tesla hace lo mismo *sin mapa de alta resolucion, y sin lidar*.





> El hardware de tesla para la conducción autónoma es lamentable en comparación con la competencia, pero es que lo va a ser aún más.
> 
> Ni siquiera ha incorporado un lidar, pero es que en el futuro solo se va apoyar por cámaras. Va ser gracioso ver que pasa una noche con neblina o cuando te deslumbre el sol.



Te refieres a la neblina que impide que los LIDAR funcionen? Al igual que la lluvia o el polvo?
Veo que estas muy informado del tema.

Lo de que el hardware es el peor ya me ha terminado de matar. Tesla tiene el mejor chip del mercado para la conduccion autonoma en coches, *y el mejor chip para training de redes neuronales en los servidores*. Me vas a hacer debatir esta obviedad tambien?



> Tesla se adelantó en motores eléctricos, pero otras marcas como Mercedes llevan mucha, pero mucha ventaja en todo lo que tiene que ver con sensores. Ahora es obligatoria la frenada de emergencia automática, entre otras muchas cosas, en los coches nuevos. En los camiones todo eso lleva siendo obligatorio desde la euro6.



Los Tesla llevan frenado automatico desde el año de la cuca. Funciona con radar y ultrasonido, pero lo van a sustituir por camara solo.




> Mercedes por ejemplo, usa sus millones de camiones y autobuses para recopilar datos. Cualquier accidente o una simple situación dudosa quedan registrados y se envían los datos telemáticamente para su análisis. Te recuerdo que la euro 6 en vehículos industriales lleva desde 2014, todos estos vehículos llevan cámaras y sensores de radar como mínimo. Compara esto con cuatro pijos con sus coches a ver quién tiene mejor base de datos.



El mejor sistema de adquisicion de datos que existe es el que tiene Tesla, y eso lo sabe todo el mundo menos tu que aun debes enterarte por las revistas en papel de haces 3 años que lees en el peluquero...






> Tesla no tiene nivel 3 y está lejos, por algo será. Apostarlo todo al software y eliminar sensores va ser una cagada si o si. Pero como sus fanboys le perdonan todo y el ahorro va ser considerable pues tiran por esta vía



El lidar es una cagada que consume una barbaridad, falla un monton en condiciones de lo mas normales (niebla y lluvia) y deberia ser ilegal por ir disparando un puntero laser a los ojos de los viandantes.
Si uno quiere un sistema de sensores extra que funcione sin luz seria mucho mejor tirar por el thermal imaging.



> Tesla un gran fabricante de coches JAJAJAJA vuelve a tocarte los cojones. Esta en la cola tanto por unidades fabricadas (y eso que ha doblado de un año para otro) como por ingresos.



Tu mismo te retratas inventandote cosas, amigo:

Tesla Makes More Money Than GM and Ford - TheStreet



> Anda sigue pulsando teclas antes de que te quite el trabajo una IA.



Y tu sigue informando sobre Mercedes por medio de plumillas mercenarios que escriben en Autobild y sitios similares para cantar las glorias de la industria alemana 
Que tal, te has enterado ya de los motores electricos petados de Mercedes o de las baterias jodidas de Porsche? A que no?
Por cierto, los electricos de Mercedes son *adaptaciones* con cambios minimos de los modelos de combustion interna. Ese sistema tan cutre de diseñar un EV ya no se ve ni en China, pero los alemanes siguen racaneando (BMW tambien).
No hay mas ciego que el no quiere ver.


----------



## MadMack (1 Nov 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Te refieres a Waymo y los demas sistemas geofenced que requieren mapas de alta resolucion y se paran a la minima que encuentran algo raro? LOL. Me estas comparando eso con el FSD de Tesla?
> Si claro, el tren de la bruja tambien es un sistema autonomo, dentro de sus limitaciones.
> 
> Aqui tienes a un tio comparando Waymo y el Tesla FSD. El Tesla hace lo mismo *sin mapa de alta resolucion, y sin lidar*.
> ...




JAJAJAJA Anda tienes suerte que hoy me pillas aburrido.

Por supuesto que no hablo de waymo ni demás mierdas de compañías engaña bobos. Ya he dejado bien claro de quien hablo.

En ningún momento he dicho que un lidar sea lo mejor. ¿Sabes que es lo mejor? La combinación de múltiples sensores que te den información, cada uno con sus ventajas y desventajas. Y no usar solo unas cámaras con resolución lamentable.
Lo del procesador con redes neuronales queda muy bonito para vender humo.
Tu sabes que maquinas utiliza la competencia para hacer sus análisis, claro que no. Ni falta que hace. La competencia no tiene que vender esa mierda de "mira tenemos el mejor ordenador eso quiere decir que somos más listos"

Mercedes ya tenía frenada automática antes de que Tesla existiera, y la cago pero bien por cierto.

El mejor sistema de adquisición de datos lo tienen marcas con millones de vehículos industriales haciendo millones de kilómetros por todo el planeta. Ya te lo dije antes, pero se ve que lo que no te interesa no lo lees. Claro que esto tampoco lo has leído en ningún blog.


Tu si que retratas que ni te lees las mierdas que enlazas

Anda mira datos estadísticos reales.
Principales fabricantes de coches del mundo según ingresos en 2021 | Statista
Ventas mundiales de automóviles por fabricante en 2021 | Statista

Busca a Tesla, ya te aviso que tienes que darle a desplegar lista.

La mierda de noticia que has puesto se refiere solo a estados unidos.


A ver si te entra en la cabeza, que ya lo he dicho antes. La primera en conducción autónoma es Honda, seguida de Mercedes y el resto de fabricantes Alemanes. La realidad es que estos tienen nivel 3 y Tesla no, ni se le espera.

Como yo mismo he dicho (otra vez) las marcas tradicionales van con pies de plomo para no repetir cagadas del pasado. Se muy bien de sus fallos.
Y en ningún momento he hablado yo de los coches eléctricos, ni de Mercedes ni de otros. Se ve que tienes que atacar con cualquier cosa.


Anda sigue alabando a Tesla, si no fuese por gente como tu ni existirían.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (2 Nov 2022)

MadMack dijo:


> En ningún momento he dicho que un lidar sea lo mejor. ¿Sabes que es lo mejor? La combinación de múltiples sensores que te den información, cada uno con sus ventajas y desventajas. Y no usar solo unas cámaras con resolución lamentable.
> 
> Lo del procesador con redes neuronales queda muy bonito para vender humo.



Lo que has dejado claro es que no sabes como funciona el lidar, experto automovilistico.
Y ahora lo rematas con las redes neuronales...

Que te pasa con las redes neuronales? Ahora mismo las estan usando todos los que trabajan en vision artificial (=conduccion autonoma), entre otras cosas. Los chips se venden especificando la capacidad de computo para NN.
Que ocurre, prefieres la tecnologia de los 90? Quieres que se limiten a filtros Bayesianos o cadenas de Markov? 



> Tu sabes que maquinas utiliza la competencia para hacer sus análisis, claro que no. Ni falta que hace. La competencia no tiene que vender esa mierda de "mira tenemos el mejor ordenador eso quiere decir que somos más listos"



Pues claro que lo se, genio: el que esta disponible en el mercado; te piensas que un chip de ese tipo (son del tamaño de una GPU o una CPU gorda) se puede mantener en secreto?
Google usa su propio chip, google tensor, y casi todos los demas usan GPUs con especializaciones.
Todo el hardware de IA que esta saliendo es conocido publicamente, y ninguna marca de coches se esta fabricando hw propio excepto Tesla. Ford Y GM quieren sacar algo para el onboard, y que yo sepa nadie planea sacar propio para el training.




> El mejor sistema de adquisición de datos lo tienen marcas con millones de vehículos industriales haciendo millones de kilómetros por todo el planeta. Ya te lo dije antes, pero se ve que lo que no te interesa no lo lees. Claro que esto tampoco lo has leído en ningún blog.



No te has visto el video que te he colgado (ni por encima) y no te has documentado por tu cuenta, pero eso si: nos das lecciones de sobre los datos que hacen falta en conduccion autonoma (aunque no sabes ni para que se estan usando las redes neuronales!).

Te lo voy resumir, aunque creo que es perder el tiempo. Igual alguien de los que nos lee saca provecho.

Gran parte del problema de la conduccion autonoma es resolver el problema de la vision artificial: distinguir y etiquetar correctamente lo que los sensores estan viendo (lo mismo da camara que lidar que thermal).
El tagging se resuelve con redes neuronales (NN); los datos necesarios son todo el input de los sensores visuales, mas el trabajo de reconocimiento que haga el ordenador de a bordo (para detectar las discrepancias).
Todo eso es un mogollon inasumible de informacion para transmitir y almacenar; ni Tesla ni Mercedes ni nadie esta enviando todo los inputs full time.

*Tesla tiene un sistema de adquisicion que permite capturar selectivamente momentos interesantes para el training. Conforme avanzan en el desarrollo, actualizan los triggers de los coches en tiempo real para que estos envien secuencias interesantes.
Con esas secuencias, envian el nuevo materiales a los sistema de training, simulan los resultados para ver si el reconocimiento a mejorado y repiten el proceso*




> Anda mira datos estadísticos reales.
> 
> Principales fabricantes de coches del mundo según ingresos en 2021 | Statista
> 
> Ventas mundiales de automóviles por fabricante en 2021 | Statista



Claro; hagamos como que Tesla no ha incrementado ingresos desde 2021 hasta ahora.
El revenue de Tesla (worldwide) para 2022 anda cerca de los 100 millardos (75 en los 3 primeros trimestres); *por encima de Nissan y acercandose a Hyundai.*



> A ver si te entra en la cabeza, que ya lo he dicho antes. La primera en conducción autónoma es Honda, seguida de Mercedes y el resto de fabricantes Alemanes. La realidad es que estos tienen nivel 3 y Tesla no, ni se le espera.



Si, mira como me entra en la cabeza. Honda tiene un sistema de conduccion asistida que:
- Funciona exclusivamente en contadas autopistas con mapa HD y mapa 3D (geofenced a muerte)
- Tienes mas accidentes por millon de km que el sistema de Tesla
- No es capaz ni de coger un salida
- No puede ni soñar en conducir por una ciudad, y menos sin mapas HD
- Pero le han dado el level 3 porque es capaz de hacer marcha-para en atascos

Y tu conclusion es que Honda esta mas avanzado que Tesla y Waymo. Tocate las pelotas.
Ni Honda ni Mercedes ni ningun fabricante Aleman tiene nada que enseñar a los dos anteriores en conduccion autonoma; lo ultimo que hizo Herbert Diess antes de que le dieran la patada fue contratar a un ejercito de "picateclas" para ver si consiguen poner a VW a la altura de Tesla. Y esto dicho por el mismo Herbert.



> Anda sigue alabando a Tesla, si no fuese por gente como tu ni existirían.



A ti te espera un bonito calvario los proximos años, sobre todo cuando BYD aterrize en Europa y EEUU. Se te van a caer unos cuantos mitos mientras ves la nuevas empresas crecer sin parar y tus queridas empresas alemanas pelearse con la quiebra.


----------



## porcospin (2 Nov 2022)

nyyrikki dijo:


> yo creo que donde ira la inversion sera en la conduccion (semi)Autonoma de vehiculos pesados de larga distancia. Eso si cambiaria mucho, aunque supongo que sera semiautonoma, con una especie "gamer" tomando el control de varios camiones durante los ultimos kms hasta el centro de logistica,..... tienes un "piloto de camion-dron" pudiendo manejar varios camiones (no a la vez, logicamente) y te ahorras unos cuantos conductores que son, aparte del combustible, los que cuestan dinero. No se cuantos camiones podria manejar cada "conductor a distancia", pero si no me equivoco es por donde van los tiros...... no se como es de lejano ese posible futuro , pero parece factible
> Si se pierde la conexion o si hay pocos "conductores a distancia" y tienen que esperar a que uno quede libre, el camion tendria que hacer una parada de emergencia en el arcen y esperaria su turno.
> 
> Camiones que cruzan el pais de noche, sin dormir, sin parar, sin ocupar aparcamientos, sin molestar al resto del trafico..... Un camionero de larga distancia en USA cuesta unos 80k anuales



Aun hay conductores/pilotos en trenes y a aviones donde se seria muchos mas fácil implantar sistemas automáticos.

Pero la precaución manda, y al coche autónomo le falta mucho, y hasta puede ser que la tecnología escogida no se parezca en nada a lo que esta haciendo Tesla ahora.


Mientras tanto Musk ya esta cotizando como si fuese la tecologia escogida pero aun no esta ni en produccion, y asi con todo.

y si conducir era un placer, con conducion autonoma ¿que beneficio tiene un coche de gama alta? ¿la videoconsola o el mueble bar?


----------



## ccc (2 Nov 2022)

Bueno, veo que hay gente que sabe de lo que habla:

- Tesla con los sensores actuales no va a pasar del nivel II de conduccion autonoma: es lo que hay. Pueden seguir vendiendole la moto a sus usuarios de que llegara un update con nivel V y ahi esta lo gracioso, que los fanboys no lo denuncian (aunque los contratos son claros y el autopilot es unicamente un sistema de ayuda a la conduccion). Por otra parte quitan sensores, por lo que apuestan directamente por mantenerse en el nivel II.

- Mercedes y otras marcas europeas o japonesas van con pies de plomo, porque tienen que generar ganancias; Tesla hasta hace poco ha dado siempre perdidas y siempre con subvenciones a fondo perdido del gobierno americano.

- Como dicen por ahi arriba, el futuro de la conduccion autonoma pasa en primer lugar por los camiones y conseguir el nivel III con velocidades de 80-100Km serian un hito; y es que los camioneros podrian estar haciendo otras cosas en vez de manejar.

- La calidad de Tesla ha sido deplorable en un comienzo, pero ultimamente esta mejorando y aunque no llega a los standards japoneses, podemos considerarla aceptable; la tecnologia, el placer de conduccion ,..., tb ha mejorado obstensiblemente, es mas, esta entre los mejores.

- Los Tesla no son coches de lujo, su mejor coche puede competir con un serie 3 o un clase C, pero esta a anyos de luz de lo que se siente al conducir un clase S. El EQS es un coche electrico que respira lujo (no como un S, aunque parecido), a diferencia del Tesla: los fanboys no lo entienden, pero es asi; yo he conducido un clase S y he estado en un tesla: no hay color. El Tesla es un coche generalista, aunque pagues 90.000€.

- El futuro de la tecnologia de baterias esta en china, no en america. Tesla no tiene patentes en superbaterias o similar: Pura propaganda. Los chinos estan muy, pero que muy por delante y estan minimizando costes de las baterias, aumentado la vida util e investigando en nuevos tipos con los que son factibles realizar 1000 kms de una tacada. 

- En mi opinion, Tesla deberia intentar meter apostar por el lujo, asi podria sacar un mayor porcentaje en determinados modelos, como asi tienen planteado mercedes y porsche.


----------



## tovarovsky (2 Nov 2022)

Jodidos Goyinazos soñadores!! no vais a conocer ninguna de las chorradas que estais escribiendo, porque en breve seréis muñones y montoneras de carne humeante despanzurrada... Gente que habla maravillas de Cybertruck, del Felón Mask aka y de su plástico mierdoso con pantallas táctiles mal colocadas, merece la muerte nukelar o neutrónica. Una empresa de humos tóxicos gringos que se mea y se caga en vuestra cara de Uropedo sacrificable gracias a una impresora infinita. Banda de imbéciles lamenabos gusanojodios!! como se nota que no habeis hecho negocios y tratado en profundidad con esa escoria que os domina desde vuestro absurdo nacimiento.


----------



## MadMack (3 Nov 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Lo que has dejado claro es que no sabes como funciona el lidar, experto automovilistico.
> Y ahora lo rematas con las redes neuronales...
> 
> Que te pasa con las redes neuronales? Ahora mismo las estan usando todos los que trabajan en vision artificial (=conduccion autonoma), entre otras cosas. Los chips se venden especificando la capacidad de computo para NN.
> ...



Te podría volver responder punto por punto otra vez. Pero ya no me divierte. 

Calvario? Por que? 
No tengo dinero metido en nada de esto. No me influye lo que pase con el sector automovilístico. Y por supuesto no soy un fanboy. 
Tu mismo te darás cuenta de cuántas estupideces has dicho dentro de unos años.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (3 Nov 2022)

MadMack dijo:


> Te podría volver responder punto por punto otra vez. Pero ya no me divierte.
> 
> Calvario? Por que?
> No tengo dinero metido en nada de esto. No me influye lo que pase con el sector automovilístico. Y por supuesto no soy un fanboy.
> Tu mismo te darás cuenta de cuántas estupideces has dicho dentro de unos años.



Soy aficionado al tema de los vehiculos electricos desde principio de los 2000, y siguiendo lo que hace Tesla desde el principio (2006).
En todo estos años no me he tenido que arrepentir en muchas ocasiones de mis comentarios sobre Tesla, y dudo que eso vaya a cambiar los proximos años.

Todo lo contrario, son los "expertos" automovilisticos del foro los que no dejan de cagarla año tras año sin aprender nada. Alguien se acuerda ahora de la expresion "Teslakiller"?


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (3 Nov 2022)

El ejemplo perfecto de un mediocre que ha vendido humo.. el ejemplo perfecto de un mediocre que ha vendido humo..


----------

